# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Chống nhiễu cho các input.

## Arduino

*Arduino - Chống nhiễu cho các input.*

Khi thực hành với Arduino, để có thể làm việc hiệu quả và chính xác với các input của Arduino thì chúng ta cần phải chống nhiễu cho các input kiểu button.

Khi một button (nút bấm hoặc công tắc) đổi trạng thái từ on quá off hoặc ngược lại. Về tín hiệu ngay thời điển ấy là một loạt trạng thái on/off được thay đổi trước khi ổn định theo trạng thái của button. Để dể hình dung thì xem ảnh bên dưới.



Do đó arduino có thể nhận trạng thái của button không chính xác. Để khắc phục hiện tượng này thì đây là một số ý tưởng từ các anh bạn Tây.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------

